# Probleme mit LG Monitor



## Miuvial (5. März 2013)

Hey,

ich habe heute meinen neuen PC bekommen (hab ihn mir bei Hardwareversand zusammenbauen lassen).
Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich ja auf dem PC noch rein gar nichts installiert habe, nicht mal ein Betriebssystem und mein Monitor (LG Flatron IPS 234V) zeigt einfach kein Bild.
Hab es schon mit D-SUB- und HDMI-Kabel probiert. Beim D-SUB kommt "D-SUB Power Saving Mode" und beim HDMI Kabel kommt "HDMI Power Saving Mode" als Ankündigung und danach wird das Bild schwarz und es passiert gar nichs. Es ist auch unerheblich, ob ich die Windows CD drin hab oder nichts.
Über das Monitor-Menü kann ich nicht zugreifen, da ich ja die Treiber von der beiliegenden CD noch nicht installiert habe (wie auch, es befindet sich ja noch nichts auf dem Rechner).

Der einzige andere Bildschirm, den ich zur Verfügung habe (haben sonst nur Apple-Rechner) ist ebenfalls ein LG Flatron und bei dem besteht dasselbe Problem.

Hat jemand irgendeine Idee an was das liegen könnte und wie ich das Problem löse?


----------



## JoM79 (5. März 2013)

Hast du ne IGP oder ne GraKa?
Welchen Prozessor usw hast du ?


----------



## Miuvial (5. März 2013)

Graka: Power Color Radeon HD 7970 V3
CPU: Intel I-Core i5-3570K


----------



## JoM79 (5. März 2013)

Wenn du den Monitor an der GraKa hast, dann mach den mal ans Board, so das der dann mit der IGP läuft. Oder umgedreht je nachdem was du im Moment dran hast. 
Bei mir lief der Monitor bis jetzt ohne Probleme.


----------



## naruto8073 (5. März 2013)

Hi.
Probiere mal soo. 
1) Pc einschalten 
2) Monitor an
3) Kurz warten dann Monitor aus und wieder ein 
Anschließen über DVI -D,oder HDMI an der Grafikkarte bitte.


----------



## Kotor (5. März 2013)

Hi,

ich gehe auch mal davon aus, dass die Onboard GK im Bios gerade aktiv ist. 
Monitor an Motherboard DVI/VGA schließen - starten und hoffen das du dann was siehst - danach ins Bios - Onboard GK auschalten - PCIe GK aktivieren - speichern, neustarten, abdrehen - und schlussendlich den Monitor an die richtige GK anschließen.


----------



## Miuvial (5. März 2013)

naruto8073 schrieb:


> Hi.
> Probiere mal soo.
> 1) Pc einschalten
> 2) Monitor an
> ...


 
Das hatte ich schon probiert, funktioniert aber leider so nicht.



Kotor schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich gehe auch mal davon aus, dass die Onboard GK im Bios gerade aktiv ist.
> Monitor an Motherboard DVI/VGA schließen - starten und hoffen das du dann was siehst - danach ins Bios - Onboard GK auschalten - PCIe GK aktivieren - speichern, neustarten, abdrehen - und schlussendlich den Monitor an die richtige GK anschließen.



Ha! es hat funktioniert! vielen Dank.


----------



## Kotor (5. März 2013)

D-Sub = VGA

Versichere dich welchen Videoausgang dein Mainboard hat .... könnte auch hdmi ausgang haben. 

Dein Monitor sollte HDMI, DVI, VGA Eingang haben.


----------



## Miuvial (5. März 2013)

Ich hab doch noch ein DVI Kabel gefunden (bzw meinem Bruder an seinem Pc geklaut ^^) und es geht jetzt so wie du es beschrieben hast. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Kotor (5. März 2013)

wunderbar ... scheint als wären gar keine Bios settings vorgenommen worden.


----------



## akif15 (3. August 2016)

Hallo ich habe ein ähnliches Problem mit dem selben Monitor und der XFX HD7870 DD Grafikkarte!

Wenn ich den PC einschalte bleibt der Monitor schwarz und zeigt nur an DVI-D Stromsparmodus und wird wieder schwarz.
Wenn ich Menu Taste am LCD drücke steht was mit DUAL bla bla (siehe PiC)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe es per DVI Kabel an beide Steckplätze von GraKa sowie das DVI Steckplatz vom MB und der Onboard Graka versucht bei allen dreien das selbe Problem...

Ich habe das System neu wieder zusammengeflickt... alle Lüfter drehen... Geräusche BIOS sound keine, habe auch Batterie vom MB 10 Minuten entnommen und wieder dran getan.

*LG Flatron IPS234 Monitor
AMD Phenom II X4 965 3400MHz (125W, Black Edition) Boxed AM2+ AM3
AMD Radeon HD 7870 Double Dissipation Edition 2GB 1050MHz
Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H Rev.1.0
Crucial Ballistix Tactical 4GB DDR3-1600 UDIMM (BLT4G3D1608DT1TX0)
be quiet pure power l7 530w
Cooler Master Hyper612v2

SSD Samsung EVO 850 500GB
2 Samsung HD´s SATA (400GB & 1TB)*


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2016)

Hast du den Input auf DVI?


----------



## akif15 (4. August 2016)

Wenn du beim Monitor auf den onscreen display und die tasten am mon. meinst, nein da lässt sich nichts einstellen wenn ich es drücke. Wenn diese dual meldung ist wird diese ausgeschaltet, also die exit funktion von der input taste und wenns schwarz ist passiert nix.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2016)

Normalerweise solltest du beim Input zwischen den Anschlüssen wechseln können und das sollte er auch anzeigen.


----------



## akif15 (4. August 2016)

hmm... ich werde es probieren danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## akif15 (4. August 2016)

Nein geht leider nicht bei allen drei anschl.mög.!
Einmal drücken kommt diese Fehlermeldung mit installieren dual... beim zweiten mal drücken die dvi-d sub stromsparmodus usw...

Kann es sein das das netzteil zu schwach ist?
Obwohl sich alles dreht...?


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2016)

Hast du nen HDMI Kabel zum testen oder nen anderen Rechner oder Laptop?


----------



## akif15 (4. August 2016)

andere Kabel(vga hdmi) leider nicht aber ich habe ein Laptop und noch ein subnotebook!?


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2016)

Naja ohne Kabel nützen dir die ja nichts.
Hast du keine HDMI Kabel am TV oder jemand den du kennst?


----------



## akif15 (4. August 2016)

ich werd mal schauen was sich an kabel organisieren lässt...


----------



## akif15 (5. August 2016)

İch habe es jetzt mıit einem DVİ->VGA Adapter versucht! Also an mein DVİ Kabel ein VGA Adapter angeschlossen und diesen an den VGA Eingang vom Monitor angeschlossen aber ebenfalls kein Erfolg!
Diesmal erscheint die Meldung mit dem DUAL (Screenshot oben) installieren nicht und auch das DVİ-D-Sub Stromsparmodus nicht aber ''Kein Signal bitte Verbindung prüfen'' !

İch habe es am PC sowohl am DVİ vom MB als auch an beide DVİ-Anschlüsse von der Graka versucht bei allen selbe KeinSignal Meldung!

Weiss nicht, obwohl Lüfter (Gehause,Graka,CPU) sich drehen wird nichts am Mon. angezeigt.
Kann es vielleicht an der Batterie vom MB liegen das die Leer ist?


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2016)

Oder dein Kabel ist einfach defekt.


----------



## akif15 (5. August 2016)

ja das kann natürlich auch sein!

Frage was ist mit der Batterie wenn die leer wäre hätte das keine Aswirkung auf die Anzeige?

Zurück zum Kabel, ich habe hier ein alten Toshiba Satelite Notebook herumliegen... wenn an den vga ausgang das Kabel anschliesse und das andere ende an den monitor per dvi sollte der Monitor doch wenn ich über FN+F5 denn Monitor wechsle was Anzeigen...?

Es sei denn Kabel und oder dvi Eingang vom Monitor ist defekt...!?

Kaputter dvi Eingang das LG-Forum ist voll davon...(stromsparmodus,stand-by etc.)


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2016)

Der DVI Anschluss kann natürlich auch kaputt sein.


----------



## akif15 (16. August 2016)

Hahaha... JoM79 danke für deine Hilfe!
Da ich alle 4-5 Jahre nen PC zusammenbastelle habe ich immer wieder die selben Probleme...!
In einem anderen Thread ging es um meinen CM Hyper 612v.2 Kühler den ich falsch herum montiert hatte, beim amontieren und drehen des besagten Kühlers habe ich "etwas" entdeckt...!?

Undzwar das das MAinboard nicht unter Strom stand       gut eine Woche hab ich mit dem Ding geprügelt und war schon am Verzweifeln!

Hab mich gewundert warum obwohl sich alles dreht nichts am Monitor ankommt... naja jetzt gehts.

Das Beste ist, den selben Fehler hatte ich bei meinem Vorvorletzten Rechner, also vor gut 8 Jahren auch schon gemacht!

Naja vielleicht oder hoffentlich habe ich es jetzt gelernt...!?   

Nochmals thx... Kabel, Aus- und Eingänge sowie Monitor funktioniert alles!


----------

